
Matthew Green to audit OpenVPN - kobayashi
https://threatpost.com/openvpn-to-undergo-cryptographic-audit/122349/
======
kobayashi
This is phenomenal news as Green is one of the most respected cryptographers
in the field

~~~
dozzie
It will be once he actually analyzes the protocol, because it would mean
pulling it out from OpenVPN's source code, which is a really difficult task. I
don't know how Green or his team is skilled in reverse engineering.

